# transferring points from another credit card



## Pooh2 (Apr 24, 2013)

I was hoping to get an Amtrak card with the 32,000 bonus pts offer that I saw last year but not holding my breath on that offer coming out again. I read that the Sapphire card transfers points to amtrak. Sapphire currently has a 40,000 bonus points sign up offer. So if I got the Sapphire and tranferred those 40,000 points to Amtrak, do I have to keep the Sapphire account open until I use all the points?


----------



## the_traveler (Apr 24, 2013)

I don't have the Sapphire card, so don't take this as Gospel, but I think you can transfer as much as you want to AGR all at once! And you still also can get the AGR MasterCard! (Many AU members have both.)


----------



## Pooh2 (Apr 24, 2013)

Wow! Sounds a bit too good to be true so was a bit hesitant to do it. Think it is worth a shot though! If I read it correctly, the points transfer 1 for 1 so that would be AGR 40,000 pts?? A round trip bedroom trip!


----------



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2013)

You are correct, and once the points transfer into your AGR account you can cancel the card (although it's worth it to keep mine, as I like the flexability in directing the points where I need them).


----------



## Pooh2 (Apr 24, 2013)

Ryan said:


> You are correct, and once the points transfer into your AGR account you can cancel the card (although it's worth it to keep mine, as I like the flexability in directing the points where I need them).


Thanks. I was thinking I would like to just keep the card long enough to get the points but guess I need to read more about what the benefits would be.

What airlines programs accept the points from sapphire?


----------



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2013)

> 1:1 Point Transfer with No Transfer Fees Transfer points to participating frequent travel programs with no transfer fees and at full 1:1 value – that means 1000 Ultimate Rewards points equal 1000 partner miles/points. Travel programs include United MileagePlus®, Southwest Airlines Rapid Rewards®, British Airways Executive Club, Korean Air SKYPASS, The Ritz-Carlton Rewards®, Marriott Rewards®, Hyatt Gold Passport®, Priority Club® Rewards and Amtrak Guest Rewards®.


----------



## Pooh2 (Apr 24, 2013)

Ryan said:


> > 1:1 Point Transfer with No Transfer Fees Transfer points to participating frequent travel programs with no transfer fees and at full 1:1 value – that means 1000 Ultimate Rewards points equal 1000 partner miles/points. Travel programs include United MileagePlus®, Southwest Airlines Rapid Rewards®, British Airways Executive Club, Korean Air SKYPASS, The Ritz-Carlton Rewards®, Marriott Rewards®, Hyatt Gold Passport®, Priority Club® Rewards and Amtrak Guest Rewards®.


Got Southwest nearby. This may be well worthwhile! Thankyou.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2013)

Here's the link with all the data:

https://creditcards.chase.com/sapphire/credit-card-benefits/chase-sapphire-preferred-benefits/

The 7% points divided is also pretty sweet.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Apr 24, 2013)

Pooh2 said:


> Wow! Sounds a bit too good to be true so was a bit hesitant to do it. Think it is worth a shot though! If I read it correctly, the points transfer 1 for 1 so that would be AGR 40,000 pts?? A round trip bedroom trip!


Something that hasn't yet been mentioned is that there are actually two _Sapphire_ cards from Chase. The Sapphire _Preferred_ card allows you to transfer points from Ultimate Rewards to AGR while the basic Sapphire card does not. Sapphire Preferred is important because that is the card that opens up your Ultimate Rewards account to the 1:1 direct transfer ratio. Chase's Ink Bold and Ink Plus can also serve this purpose but those require having a business account. Cards like Chase's Amtrak card are not part of the Ultimate Rewards program and cannot directly transfer points to other programs at a favorable 1:1 ratio. Also, be sure you know which programs you want to be a part of before you start applying as Chase is huge in the award card market and they will generally only allow five cards to be active in a single account any one time. There are other cards from Chase that I want but in order to get them I'd have to give up another card first. I plan on keeping the Sapphire Preferred for now and replacing the other cards as their anniversaries approach in order to avoid the annual fee.


----------



## Ryan (Apr 24, 2013)

Excellent point - I have and was efinitely talking about the Sapphire *Preferred*.


----------



## pennyk (Apr 24, 2013)

I had originally planned to close my Sapphire Preferred account prior to being charged the annual fee, but I have kept it. It came in handy when I traveled to Canada and was not charged a foreign transaction fee. I also like getting double points on restaurants and hotels. Like "my twin" Ryan stated, the dividend is an extra bonus.


----------



## Pooh2 (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks for pointing out the difference. Will apply for the Preferred account. Would transfer the points to AGR and cancel before the fee set in.


----------



## Pooh2 (Apr 25, 2013)

One more question:

On the AGR site, it lists transfer points as 50,000 for "Select" membership but does not indicate any amount of tranfer points for "Member". Do I have to attain "Select" membership before being able to transfer points from a sapphire account to AGR account?


----------



## Ryan (Apr 25, 2013)

Nope - you can transfer in as many points as you have, any time.


----------



## Ispolkom (Apr 25, 2013)

Pooh2 said:


> One more question:On the AGR site, it lists transfer points as 50,000 for "Select" membership but does not indicate any amount of tranfer points for "Member". Do I have to attain "Select" membership before being able to transfer points from a sapphire account to AGR account?


I think that refers to transfering points out of AGR. In any case, I've transferred far more than 50k points from Ultimate Rewards to AGR, and I have no AGR status at all. No muss, no fuss, and the transfer is instantaneous.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Apr 25, 2013)

I've never seen anything referring to a limit with regard to transferring points from the Chase Sapphire Preferred. Some folks have referred to a maximum limit on the AGR side. I think they said around 100,000 AGR points transferred per account in a calendar year. As for the CSP limits AGR just points you to Chase and Chase doesn't seem to mention any specific limits beyond using 1,000 point blocks. Maybe somewhere deep in the T's & C's it's mentioned but I've never had to transfer over 100,000 points to or from any AGR account.


----------



## Pooh2 (Apr 25, 2013)

Ispolkom said:


> Pooh2 said:
> 
> 
> > One more question:On the AGR site, it lists transfer points as 50,000 for "Select" membership but does not indicate any amount of tranfer points for "Member". Do I have to attain "Select" membership before being able to transfer points from a sapphire account to AGR account?
> ...


Thanks for clarifying!


----------

